# 70's Cub cadet 80



## royalcultband (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum. I was wondering what a cub cadet 80 is worth restored. I was bored this winter and just finished an el camino so I dragged out my old cubby my grandfather gave and decided I would rebuild it with my dad. i was just wondering what its worth restored. It has its original mower deck.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Got couple of pics to share?


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

You know,in general,what I see restored,really don't bring anywhere the money that the people have invested in them.I think most people restore lawn equipment for the "journey"..It's a lot fun....something to be proud of....and maintaining part of the past.I really don't think you would actually make a profit.Well,not counting your labor.Around here I never see Cubs,Deeres or Wheel Horses go for over $2000.They're usually $1500 to $1800.I guess on yours,if you don't need many parts...just paint....might make a little.jc


----------

